# Growing tired of my best friend



## StarDude

I've known him since kindergarten and we're in college now but now I just feel like I've got so many pet peeves budding about him that are irrational. He has the same likes as I do (video games, anime, etc.) but is even more of a reclused shut in than myself, making me feel like I won't be able to flourish and overcome my SA if I continue to hang with introverts like him.

Also as of lately I've noticed that he's a bit selfish and I can't seem to get over it. One time over at his house I hadn't eaten for about 8 hours since lunch so I asked for something to eat. He had a bunch of can soups in the cabinet when I got the one I wanted he said "that's mine" even though there were several others like it. I was so disgusted by him that I just ate what littke food I had saved for the next day and hardly talked to him the rest of the weekend. When he saw my reaction he offered me the can but I refused because it was already too late.

It seems trivial but the fact that he's so frugal with snacks and food at his house when his parents buy it while when he cones to my house he has no probably eating the food that _I_ paid for for us with my hard earned money and he even eats much more at my house which akso irks me when usually only eats about one or 2 meals a day at home even though he has food. He also seems to only be in a rush to hang out at my house when his internet is down coincidentally, which makes me feel like I'm being used.:no


----------



## Shadowboy

I've heard best friends experience those kind of things. What distinguishes best friends from normal friends is that best friends can change their habits a little for the maintenance of friendship.

If I were you I would give him some signs that I am bothered by his behavior (like what you did with the case of can soups). If he doesn't get the point I would tell it to him directly and nicely. Hopefully he will understand you because he's your best friend.


----------



## Glass Child

Give him some time and talk about it. Talking comes first before breaking off.
If it doesn't go well, feel free to go separate ways.


----------



## asphodel

StarDude said:


> but is even more of a reclused shut in than myself, making me feel like I won't be able to flourish and overcome my SA if I continue to hang with introverts like him.


What's wrong with people to kick back and enjoy calmer activities with?


----------



## StarDude

asphodel said:


> What's wrong with people to kick back and enjoy calmer activities with?


Nothing, but I want to be more social (not sure if for me or societies sake) and I might just stay the way I am and never change if I don't change my company I guess.


----------



## asphodel

StarDude said:


> Nothing, but I want to be more social (not sure if for me or societies sake) and I might just stay the way I am and never change if I don't change my company I guess.


Keeping your old friends while finding a few new ones sounds win-win. It's easy to find people who like to go out, but assuming you can patch things up with this guy it's hard to find people you can still be talking to years later.


----------



## sleepytime

asphodel said:


> Keeping your old friends while finding a few new ones sounds win-win. It's easy to find people who like to go out, but assuming you can patch things up with this guy it's hard to find people you can still be talking to years later.


That's good advice. One of my biggest regrets in life is letting some old friendships slip away because I wanted to make a fresh start and meet new people in college.

You can meet new people, but don't burn your bridges with life-long friends because you will probably regret it. If you're getting 'tired' of your friend it could be that you just need a bit more space from him now and again, and need more variety in your social life. So expanding your social circle will help that old friendship too.


----------

